# Replacing Linkstation Fan



## Yorky (Nov 16, 1999)

I have had a Buffalo Linkstation HD-H120LAN external hard disk for around 18 months and it works well, but now the internal fan sounds like a banshee  

I would replace the fan, but I can't find how the heck to open the case.

Can anyone help?

Doug


----------



## Yorky (Nov 16, 1999)

OK you guys - I managed to dismantle the Linkstation. Here's how:

Under the label on the back there is a screw - remove it.

Take off the base stand (slides) 

Peel off the front label - there are two tiny croshead screws holding the U-shaped centre cover on.

Prise off the top and bottom parts of the U shape then lever off forwards.

The two halves of the clamshell are held together by 4 push in clips, then lift off the top section.

With a little care, you can extract the fan, still on its leads - it is a ADDA ADD412LX-G76 12 volt fan marked 0.07A.

Now if I can find a replacement ........

Reassembly is a reverse process.

Doug


----------



## skinner4192 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yorky (Doug) - did you ever find a supplier (or a suitable replacement) for your LInkstation fan? - I have the same problem - my Linkstation HD-120 has been in service for about 15 months - Linkstation tech support has not been able to help


----------



## Yorkylancs (Feb 14, 2003)

No, I didn't find a replacement as it is a very low current device. I have resorted to switching off the Linkstation at night and this seems to allow the fan to self lubricate overnight and it is much quieter now.

Thinking again, it is very much like a laptop fan but 12 volt 0.07 amps????

Doug


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What size is the fan? I'll bet it's a generic fan and a replacement shouldn't be that hard to come by. FWIW, I doubt you have to find one with exactly 0.07A of current draw, another watt of power for the fan isn't going to tax the P/S that much.


----------



## Yorkylancs (Feb 14, 2003)

From memory the fan is laptop fan size. I know that because I replace my laptop fan last year. As explained above. you can get at the fan quite easily.

Doug


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Measure the fan and do a search on Google. You'd be amazed at how many places sell these, since the fail pretty often. Without an exact size, it's pointless for me to look for one for you...


----------



## Yorkylancs (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for the offer John, I'm sure I can find a fan if the curent draw is not important. For the time being it seems to have quietened marledly.

Doug


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can assure you, unless the fan is connected to a very touchy variable speed controller, that the difference between 0.07A and say 0.12A wouldn't make any difference at all. One point is the fans that draw more power will probably move more air, and also probably be a bit noisier.


----------



## Yorkylancs (Feb 14, 2003)

Found this thread on a Linkstation Wiki forum:

http://linkstationwiki.org/forum/3_429_0.html

Details of replacement fan.

Having had my failed Linkstation rplaced by Buffalo I am now wondering whether I should tun it off at night to lengthen the life of the HD/fan.

Any ideas?

Doug


----------



## Yorkylancs (Feb 14, 2003)

I had the same worry when my linkstation HD120 failed after 15 months.

In the end I returned it, but there was the option of removing the drive and installing it in my PC - it seems to be a conventional drive.

This may enable you to clear the data from it.

Doug


----------



## swjs (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe a little out of date but I had the exact same problem with an HD250.

I crow-barred the drive and got a replacement fan from :-

http://www.shinyhardware.co.uk/products/Evercool_DC_Fan_40x40x10mm_12_Volt/8806

Hopefully, when it arrives it will work.

I have assumed 0.01 A difference on specs will not kill it!

Kind Regards...........

SWJS


----------



## danmiles (Apr 15, 2007)

Just finished changing out the fan in my Linkstation 250. A couple of notes on the instructions given elsewhere...

-- The exact replacement fan is available from Mouser Electronics

-- You have to peel off the front panel overlay to find the two small screws that hold the U-shaped band around the case. When I removed the panel on my Linkstation there was enough "sticky" left to put it back on when I was done. (Note that the two screws are really tiny - about the size of a grain of rice. You will need a cross-head jewelers screwdriver to get them off. The screwdriver in an eyeglass repair kit might work as well.)

-- The U-shaped band is held on to the case with L-shaped clips on the top and bottom legs of the band. After you remove the two tiny screws hidden under the front panel overlay, slide the U-shaped band toward the front of the drive (I had to pry mine with a screwdriver) then lift the top and bottom arms up until the clips clear the case and the U-shaped band should come right off.

-- To open the case, press in the tabs that lock the sides together and swing the case open like a book where the front panel is the spine of the book and opens last. The two halves of the case should come apart easily leaving one half containing the electronics, drive, etc.

-- The fan is held in with plastic clips built into the case. When you remove the fan note which side the label faces so when you install the new fan you can get the airflow in the right direction

-- There are three wires on the fan - red, black, and blue. I simply cut the wires to the old fan and spliced in the corresponding wires from the replacement fan.

-- When you reassemble the case, be sure that the power switch on the front panel is aligned with the corresponding hole in the front panel of the case.


Good luck!


----------



## thespaugh (May 24, 2007)

Do you have a part number or other information that can help me find the fan you ended up purchasing from Mouser Electronics?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## garfield.arlene (Aug 25, 2007)

I went to find a replacement fan and couldn't find the part number or a vendor online. A friend and I called Buffalo and got the part number and the name of the vendor that still sells that part. I was successful in replacing the fan.

Part Number: AD0412LX-G76-LF
Vendor: Mouser Electronics
Website: http://www.mouser.com


----------



## Syllables (Oct 14, 2007)

It's interesting that ignoring the fan's screaming will eventually lead to a dead Linkstation, with the diag ligh flashing 4 times to indicate fan failure. Turns out that there's a sensor connection to the fan, and if it's not spinning, there's a failure drive shutdown.

Happened to me today, and I use it for far more than backup, so, with the help of posts above, I was able to get at the internals of the Linkstation to see if I could fix the fan.

Once the top is off the case, the rear panel will be able to be angled just enough that the fan can be removed. Peel off the labels that covers the bearing and use sewing macnine oil. Best to have the bearing oriented so the oil will seep downward into it. Go gently: one drop at a time. After 3 drops, power up the drive and give the fan blade a little help getting going. Then a couple more drops of oil while it's running. 

All seems well with mine now. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## nextivity (Oct 27, 2007)

This thread has been a life saver to me, so I thought I would contribute.

Bought the 250GB version about 2 years ago. Fan started making awful noise about 4months ago. After finding this thread I managed to take it apart (excellent instructions on how to do so are here) and oiled the fan with three drops. Got it to spin up nicely, noise gone, everything great.

Fast forward 3 months - still no noise, but fan stops again. Won't spin up no matter what I do. Bought a new fan from mouser ($37 bucks with shipping, what a freaking rip off) and installed it just now. Everything working fine once more. 

Below is the part i bought and installed:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
ORDERED STOCK NUMBER SHIPPED PRICE EXTENDED
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1 664-AD0412LX-G76LF 1 28.500 28.50
ADDA DC Fans 
40mm 12VDC 3 WIRE 

Hope this helps someone else as much as the previous posts have helped me.


----------



## rradarr (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the 250 lan model and just put in this fan from newegg.com. $3.00 plus $6.00 shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835104004


----------



## carltonf (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi - I've had the same problem with my Linkstation, but I've managed to return it to it's original as-new silent running with a clean and a small drop of sewing machine light engine oil. I still took the unit apart first, used an air spray to remove the dust, and then carefully applied the oil into the hub. Saved me a fiver on the fan with p&p.
By the way - don't use WD40; it's not suitable for this task.


----------

